# DAM Luxues 6- Bein Karpfenliege endlich wieder verfügbar! jetzt zum Hammerpreis !!!



## am-angelsport (18. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,​ 


 *TOP Angebot

endlich wieder verfügbar. die sehr beliebte
*​ 


 *DAM *​ 
 *Luxus 6- Bein Liege
*​ 



 für unschlagbare 79,95 Euro !!!​ 







​ 




​ 


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

